# Check her out!



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

Today is the first day I put my hand in the cage. Earlier she landed on me and this time she ate! She was so cute. Chirping at me and flying near my hand and then away like she was testing me out. Eventually she decided to hop on and have a snack. Right now she is sitting on my son's hand the same way. I think she pooped on him 

I can't believe how tame this bird is.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Yay Luna! That's awesome


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's adorable, it sounds like she's well on her way to trusting you!


----------



## PixieDust (Oct 19, 2017)

Congratulations!! What a pretty girl!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful! She's doing exceptionally well. *


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Aww! It is such a special moment when they do that. :001_wub:

Goldenwing (and Lemon Drop) :lutino linnie:


----------



## TobyAndSkye (Feb 19, 2017)

aww! she is so cute!! :001_smile:


----------

